# My application process, medical, hearing, credit, pardon etc.



## Niteshade (17 Sep 2008)

Well, seeing as I have yet to go into extreme detail of my application process I figured I would list my experience so that someone else down the road may benefit from it.

I will spare you the "I always wanted to serve my country" routine. I have applied for a reg force position wit my job choices being Signal operator and artillery solider.

I applied back in January 2008. Within a week I was contacted my a Sgt. at the CFRC in Hamilton, and we started getting the piles of paperwork together (transcripts, etc.). I should note that at the time I had a criminal record, but had already applied for a pardon some months prior. I was required to provide a copy of the "application received letter' from pardons and clemency as well.

Some time went by and I was schedule to come in for my medical, CFAT and Interview. I attended, aced the CFAT, did the medical and endured the interview. The medical revealed  that I had a substantial hearing loss in my left ear. This put me in an H3 hearing category which we all know is not good enough. Enrollment requires a minimum of an H2 classification. I also was carrying a bit too much weight. As a result I needed some documentation from my family doc. So I proceeded to the hour-long interview with the recruiter who asked me a slurry of questions, which I felt I prepared for well enough. (The CFRC hands you a pre-interview questionnaire. Complete it. It takes some time, but it prepares you well).

So off I go with my medical forms (one for an old stomach problem), the other for my hearing. My doc completes the stomach related one, and of course we have no issues there. The hearing is a bit more complicated. He sends me to an Ear nose throat specialist in Hamilton who I chat up with on my first meeting. Turns out we have 2 types of hearing loss. Neurological, and Conductive. The neurological is damage to the auditory nerve. This cannot, in no way be repaired. What's done is done. The other is a conductive hearing loss. Basically, for any number of reasons the sound is not being transferred efficiently enough through the inner ear to the nerve. This CAN be repaired to some degree it turns out. So we decide that because of my type of loss, a number of different procedures can be performed. Due to the size of the bones in the ear, which surgical option will be determined once he is in my head on surgery day. We also decide to go ahead with surgery. The percentages of success are extremely good, and the risks are quite nominal. I go in tomorrow (the 18th of September 2008) for this surgery. It is same day outpatient. I sure hope my ENT surgeon is real good. Wish me luck.

As a side note, I met one person through this board who also had this hearing surgery with great success. They shall remain nameless, but their input, support, and contributions have been invaluable. In fact, if it was not for them I would not have known about this surgical option. My ENT specialist is amazing as well.

During the time waiting for appointments, testing, and so on and so forth I have been hitting the gym daily. We have cut 3 inches off my waist in 9 months. I will keep working hard on this till the bitter end. Also, during this wait time, I also was awarded my Pardon. I provided a copy to the CFRC. Turns out my security clearance check came back. I have some marks for some old debts that need to be remedied. So I made some payment plans with the creditors, and as I have been paying off these debts, I provide a copy of the supporting documentation to the CFRC for my file.

What's left (in order by my gathering)?
Surgery.
A month of recuperation (or so).
More audio testing.
Pay off one more bill.
Submit a fist full of paperwork to the CFRC, and the CFRC medical office.
Wait.
If everything is in order, I hope to be given an offer, but that is far far down the road. I am expecting at least 4 to 6 more months max.

Anyhoos, I will keep this little thread of mine alive with details as things occur.

Best,

Nites


----------



## LuvsMud (17 Sep 2008)

Good luck with the surgery! I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Sukintu (18 Sep 2008)

Oh man a surgery? That sounds bad, but your situation is worse than mine
My family doctor recommended me to get an ultrasound to see if theres anything wrong, since hematuria showed up in my CF Medical test, and they saw a suspected kidney stone. Then they referred me to a urologist, and he made me do a cystoscopy (where they stick a tube up your urethra for a look...), which was yesterday....(I STILL FEEL THE PAIN  :crybaby.......... I don't get any results back, or a note for the CF until next Friday....BUT I SHOULD BE FINE and hopefully in the CF soon!

Best of luck to you and your surgery, and future. Hope things go fine!


----------



## Niteshade (19 Sep 2008)

Yeah went pretty good from what I gather.

Have to wait about a month for the packing and everything to heal up, and we shall see how it goes. At least my equilibrium is good.

Nites


----------



## Niteshade (4 Nov 2008)

Packing all came out fine. I am Hearing quite good out of the ear. My home testing shows massive improvement. Formal testing is in two weeks. Debts should be all paid up in full by the end of this week.

All things going well - I should have everything into the CFRC by months end at the latest.

Stay tuned.

Nites


----------



## Niteshade (14 Nov 2008)

Debts are all paid up and paperwork is dropped off to the CFRC. My Lt. is happy.

Doc appt is on Monday. Same time I am getting my hearing tested. Things are looking up. It's getting close.

Same bat time, same bat channel.

Nites


----------



## jeffb (15 Nov 2008)

Best of luck with the hearing test! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## psychedelics07 (16 Nov 2008)

Personally I believe that you're situation, Sukintu, was much worse.


----------



## Niteshade (16 Nov 2008)

I am leaning towards agreement. Having a tube crammed up your todger can't, in any way shape or form, be construed as fun.

Owie.

Nites


----------



## Niteshade (17 Nov 2008)

All the hard work has come to fruition. My hearing test today was shining quite well with a big improvement  on the audiogram with my hearing curve (at worst) being 25 dB, which is a clear 5 dB in the green. So I dropped off the audiogram, doctors letters, and the lot off to the CFRC today.

Now the wait begins. Keeping the fingers crossed that I get a telephone call instead of a letter.

Nites


----------



## the_girlfirend (17 Nov 2008)

Hi 

Just wanted to say good luck, as I am waiting for that phone call too  ;D
keep us posted


----------



## Niteshade (19 Dec 2008)

Just got my offer. BMQ dates set, swearing-in date still to be set.

Not to jinx it, but WOOHOO.

Nites
<proceeds to furiously knock on wood>


----------



## jeffb (19 Dec 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## SeaGully (19 Dec 2008)

Niteshade,
I just read your thread today, man you are one dedicated and determined person!
You didn't give up or, from what I have the impression of, show defeat in any way.
You simply got rid of anything that stood in your way of qualifying for the job.
I'm not even gonna say 'good luck' because you don't need it you've made your own.
Congrats!


----------



## ComdCFRG (19 Dec 2008)

Niteshade - congratulations! V pleased that all your effort and patience have paid off.

Good luck at training.


----------



## Marshall (19 Dec 2008)

Great job Nite,

see what a little effort can do? Good luck!


----------



## Big burn (14 Feb 2009)

Great my friend, I think you are doing well applying for The CF, You are one person very determined and willing to change for good.  I wish to you the best of luck during your course and keep this attitude and determination and it will bring you job opportunities, success and a great career.  

I don't wish you best of luck but best of success cause you ain't lucky, you're a hardworker man.


----------

